# Work Enviroment with Physcians



## Carolina10 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello,

  I am going to be a future medical coder and I'm  wondering how to deal with ignorant physcians? By this I mean when they tell coders to code something that is NOT correct? I just dont want to have my liscense taken away or get the risk of being audited?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 17, 2011)

My suggestion:

They are only "ignorant" because they don't know.  This is where you step in and provide them the information to educate them.  They aren't ignorant because they want to be.  They embrace coding information when provided to them. They eagerly want to apply the information so that they stay compliant; particularly with the laws of Medicare. Working hand-in-hand with your providers can be a rewarding experience.  Once you earn their trust and they apply the *accurate * coding information you provide, you should not have to worry about losing your certification.


----------



## rthames052006 (Aug 17, 2011)

RebeccaWoodward* said:


> My suggestion:
> 
> They are only "ignorant" because they don't know.  This is where you step in and provide them the information to educate them.  They aren't ignorant because they want to be.  They embrace coding information when provided to them. They eagerly want to apply the information so that they stay compliant; particularly with the laws of Medicare. Working hand-in-hand with your providers can be a rewarding experience.  Once you earn their trust and they apply the *accurate * coding information you provide, you should not have to worry about losing your certification.



I agree with Rebecca.  I had a provider in my earlier years who I thought was ignorant/ arrogant!  He really just didn't know the rules and had no one to point him in the right direction or provide him documentation of what was correct and why.  

Once I started to provide him with that information and he realized I was here to help and not hurt him, we were fine.

It takes some of them time to trust what we are telling them as coders, it's always good to have your reference materials handy when meeting with a provider, sometimes they just don't like the rules and regs but when you can provide them documentation that usually goes away...


----------



## Carolina10 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Ladies now I feel at ease!


----------



## rthames052006 (Sep 3, 2011)

Carolina10 said:


> Thanks Ladies now I feel at ease!





Anytime and good luck!


----------

